# FET



## Hopeful24 (Jan 15, 2003)

Dear Peter

Hope you don`t mind me bombarding you with loads of questions! ...

I had EC on Friday at the Hammersmith Hospital & got 18 eggs. I was also a bit sick when I cam round & there was a little extra fluid round the follicles (think that`s right) & E2 levels of 15,000.

Anyway, upshot is that as they are quite conservative at that clinic they felt that I was at risk of OHSS. Thus, the 11 fertilised embies have been frozen. Is the sucess of pg. with FET much less? Also, how many would they defrost? If it`s just the 2 could they both defrost & then be abnormal? Also how soon could I have the FET? At HH they are talking about 3-4 months!!

I`m asking all these questions as I feel a bit cheated having not had the chance to have ET this cycle.

Thank you for your time & help.

HOPEFUL24  :


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments inyour text:



Hopeful24 said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Hope you don`t mind me bombarding you with loads of questions! ...
> 
> ...


----------

